# D.A.S.H Products / Muscle Mix



## UpNorth

Hello, I am new to forum, and posted this question in another thread, but can't find it.  Has anyone heard of a product made about 15 years ago called muscle mix by Dash ?  This stuff had all the claims of gains and losing body fat etc...but, the thing is, I found it to really work back then.  Then, about 10 years later I heard they pulled it out of places.  GNC no longer had it and I couldn't find any info. on it.  I swear it worked better than creatine.  I do remember you would drop ten drops under tongue.  I had a  numbing feeling under tongue.  Anywho, I went from benching like 140 to 180, then 205 in a very short time.  I can't recall how short, but it was very fast.  This was years ago though.


----------



## powermad

UpNorth said:
			
		

> Hello, I am new to forum, and posted this question in another thread, but can't find it.  Has anyone heard of a product made about 15 years ago called muscle mix by Dash ?  This stuff had all the claims of gains and losing body fat etc...but, the thing is, I found it to really work back then.  Then, about 10 years later I heard they pulled it out of places.  GNC no longer had it and I couldn't find any info. on it.  I swear it worked better than creatine.  I do remember you would drop ten drops under tongue.  I had a  numbing feeling under tongue.  Anywho, I went from benching like 140 to 180, then 205 in a very short time.  I can't recall how short, but it was very fast.  This was years ago though.



IIRC Dash was a brand of Smilax.


----------



## Cryptasm

You sure it wasn't "RUSH" (aka amyl nitrate)


----------



## UpNorth

Thanks for replies.  it was muscle mix by dash.  Yeah, I have heard of smilax gold...not sure if I'm in the right forum for this...I was looking for something other than creatine to act as good as that stuff I mentioned.  I  guess hard work gets you gains, and I was looking for an easier route.  I no longer go to gym.  I haven't in years.  I will do all kinds of various pushups, chins, pull ups, one arm dumbbell rows, dumbbell squats, calf raises, militaries etc.  at home.  For some reason, dumbbells cause me to get shoulder impingement in one arm.  I do believe it is a very old injury flaring up.  I got it because I thre in side and rear laterals.  I never got into nor see why people even do upright rows.  I do shrugs with dumbbells and it hits traps fine.  Anywho, I no longer behind the neck anything.  Of friend of mine's little brother went to jail for doing drugs etc. cam out and thinks he knows the world about body building.  I am rambling on here, but wanted to say hi as I have lurked around here.  I know the rela answer to my question...it's simply, getting back and doing heeavy basic compound excersises.  I need incline barbell bench, deadlifts, squats back in my life.  I bought the 25th anniversary of pumping iron and they all got back together for reunion and lou ferrigno went up to arnold and flexed his huge bi...arnold says with hands on face with accent..."omg, what's going on heeaa.  you guys are all huge!!"  That is the greatest muscle movie.


----------



## BEN REDARES

*well its good to see that im not the only one who used this stuff*

around 20 years ago i ordered this stuff which was advertized in a porn magazine!!! hehehe i live in israel and the deliveri was super fast.... anyway that stuff worked like charm....idont know what was the active ingrediant but it sure worked....in 2 months i was ripped like an healthy ox only 10 drops under the tounge before the workout.....anyway i managed to find the original brouchure that came with my order!!!and from what i can see the company was called DASH SPORTS SCIENCE their presidents name was richard l.sandlin-their phone number is-1-800-367-9599-po box-2888 tuscaloosa,al 35403.i tried to find info online today but no luck at all...it was before the internet days so no email available........


----------



## BEN REDARES

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FroMlsipDy4


----------



## gbowie33

*D.A.S.H. Musle Mix drops*

I remember this product. I used in the mid 1990's and had great results. I used a lot of DASH supplements back then and they all performed as described. I wish I still had access to them.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Yeah... I rmbr this product too, they were the closest to rival Cybergenics.


----------



## choicefitness

Hey guys. New to the forum. I used the Muscle Mix during my years of college & semi-pro football. And YES it did work. I was hoping someone had an old bottle of it just to see what was in it. The only ones I have is the newer formulation that sucks. I tried contacting Linda at Sandco Sports (they call it MUSCO MXT now) to see if she could access the original formula. All she said was "this is the only formula available now." Wish I could've done more guys.


----------



## Dens228

Most of the stuff that works ultimately gets pulled/banned by FDA in order to "protect" us from ourselves.    
What I'd give for a tub of the original Ultimate Orange and another tub of Hot Stuff...........


----------

